# Ready to move



## golden future (Jun 20, 2010)

HI 
Got a buyer for my house yesterday they need to move in 4 weeks ! Need a solicitor in Tomar area ( I'm moving to Cabacos) who can work that quickly - help!?
Thanks
Golden Future


----------



## Tina Pink (May 28, 2008)

*Solicitor*

Hi Golden Future

Congratulations on the sale of your house, brilliant news for you.

We used a solicitor in Tomar called Luis Miguel Correira Dias Tomar 
00 351 249 322 333, we can highly recommend him for property purchase.

Good Luck with your move, we moved here in October, settling in really well, and loving every minute of being in Portugal.

Tina


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Congratulations and good luck with your move.
B


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

I would agree with Tina, the lawyer she mentioned is the best around that region.
Although you have a short space of time because you sold your house, try not to cut any corners and rush the purchase, make sure everything is checked before signing anything. better safe than sorry.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

golden future said:


> HI
> Got a buyer for my house yesterday they need to move in 4 weeks ! Need a solicitor in Tomar area ( I'm moving to Cabacos) who can work that quickly - help!?
> Thanks
> 
> ...


GREAT NEWS! well done. You'll be here just in time for Christmas


----------



## golden future (Jun 20, 2010)

Tina Pink said:


> Hi Golden Future
> 
> Congratulations on the sale of your house, brilliant news for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for contact, unfortunately house sale fell through.
I was in Portugal a couple of weeks ago and all went well in discussion with local council regarding change of use to yoga retreat. So I am going to put offer in, do you have email of your solicitor?
Many thanks
Golden Future


----------



## golden future (Jun 20, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> GREAT NEWS! well done. You'll be here just in time for Christmas


Thats what I was what I'd hoped but have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## golden future (Jun 20, 2010)

omostra06 said:


> I would agree with Tina, the lawyer she mentioned is the best around that region.
> Although you have a short space of time because you sold your house, try not to cut any corners and rush the purchase, make sure everything is checked before signing anything. better safe than sorry.


Thanks, no rush now, if offer gets accepted than I will at least have the property secured and can apply for planning whilst sorting out at this end.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

golden future said:


> Thanks, no rush now, if offer gets accepted than I will at least have the property secured and can apply for planning whilst sorting out at this end.


If you need to sell your house to be able to complete the purchase of the portugal house, i would be careful about paying a deposit before you get it sold, if it does not sell and the promessa runs out you will lose your deposit!


----------



## golden future (Jun 20, 2010)

omostra06 said:


> If you need to sell your house to be able to complete the purchase of the portugal house, i would be careful about paying a deposit before you get it sold, if it does not sell and the promessa runs out you will lose your deposit!


Hi
Yes I am aware, thats why I haven't put an offer in yet. However as the survey and visit by builder and architect has shown up some structural defects which make the house unsafe and uninhabitable, plus the previous info you established for me about the cottage not being registered, then I am going to put in a low offer which will enable me to purchase outright from the proceeds of the sale of my Mum's house whch completed 6 weeks ago. If low offer isn't acceped then I will have to wait until mine is sold.
I'll keep you informed
Golden Future.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good luck, hope it all works out for you


----------



## golden future (Jun 20, 2010)

golden future said:


> Hi
> Yes I am aware, thats why I haven't put an offer in yet. However as the survey and visit by builder and architect has shown up some structural defects which make the house unsafe and uninhabitable, plus the previous info you established for me about the cottage not being registered, then I am going to put in a low offer which will enable me to purchase outright from the proceeds of the sale of my Mum's house whch completed 6 weeks ago. If low offer isn't acceped then I will have to wait until mine is sold.
> I'll keep you informed
> Golden Future.


Hi Derek
I've just tired the phone number Tina gave me for solicitor but it appears to be fax number, do you have his number of email address?
Many thanks
Golden


----------



## Tina Pink (May 28, 2008)

Hi Golden Future This is Luis's full name and his email address,
Luis Miguel Correia Dias His e-mail address -: [email protected]. Sorry that I gave you his fax number, his office mumber is 0035 249 322 369. 
I wish you all the best with your future purchase.
Regards
Tina.


----------



## golden future (Jun 20, 2010)

Tina Pink said:


> Hi Golden Future This is Luis's full name and his email address,
> Luis Miguel Correia Dias His e-mail address -: [email protected]. Sorry that I gave you his fax number, his office mumber is 0035 249 322 369.
> I wish you all the best with your future purchase.
> Regards
> Tina.


Thanks Tina, I'll keep you updated as to when I can join you all in sunny Portugal.
Golden


----------

